# Pig Roast?



## Slam (Aug 25, 2005)

Hy everyone. I'm organising a whole pig roast of about 60 pounds been browsing the web before I found you 

Here's my situation
Cut and opened a 100 gallon(cleaned) oil tank
installed an electric motor on gears to make sure it doesn't turn fast
Installed thermometer

My questions

what should be my cooking temperature
How much distance should the pig be from the fire( Hardwood Charcoal)
How much charcoal should I have ( 1 bag? or 2)
How much time, should it take( considering question 1 as been previously answered )

I know they're Newbie questions; but to give you hope; I purchased a grill/smoker two weeks ago and I kicked my gas grill away 

thanks in advance


----------



## mudbug (Aug 25, 2005)

Slam said:
			
		

> I kicked my gas grill away



This is the first step on the 12-step program.  Yay!


----------



## Constance (Aug 25, 2005)

Here is a web page that will help you out. If you will notice, it takes about 65 lbs of charcoal, and 7-8 hours to cook. It always took us longer than that, but we cooked them over a wood fire.
We used to do whole hogs for parties, but the guys were always so drunk they couldn't stand up by the time the meat was cooked, and one year they actualy dropped the hog in the fire. (got it out with a pitchfork.) So now, we've started smoking it in pieces...ribs, loins, hams, shoulders, etc. 

http://www.askthemeatman.com/roasting_a_whole_hog_in_3_steps.htm


----------



## Constance (Aug 25, 2005)

I just found my recipes for the hog. 

Marinade for Roast Suckling Pig

4 cups cooking oil
2 cups salt
8 each lemons & ornages with rind; coarsly chopped
2 cups molasses
1 cup worchestershire sauce
1 packet crab boil
4 onions, choped
many garlic cloves, crushed
chilies to taste

Salt and pepper pork. Marinate in garbage bag 24 hours. Roast 8-12 hours.
******************** 

Dry Rub and sauce for ribs (and other pork)

Rub:
2 tbls sugar
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp paprika
1/2 tsp ground tumeric
1/2 tsp celery seed
1/8 tsp dry mustard

Sauce:
1/2 cup catsup
1/2 cup brown sugar, packed
3 tbl soy sauce
2 tsp ground ginger
1 tsp granulated garlic
tobasco sauce to taste

Dry Rub:
Mix all ingredients together and use to thoroughly rub meat. Let stand two hours or longer.

Sauce:
Combine ingredients in saucepan. Cook and stir till sugar is dissolved. Taste for seasoning. Brush sauce on meat when it's almost done. Serve more on the side.

Note: I usually make at least 4 times the recipe. I keep the rib rub in a jar in the cabinet, and the sauce in the fridge...it keeps forever.


----------



## Slam (Aug 25, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> We used to do whole hogs for parties, but the guys were always so drunk they couldn't stand up by the time the meat was cooked, and one year they actualy dropped the hog in the fire. (got it out with a pitchfork.)


 
It's a man thing


----------



## Raine (Aug 26, 2005)

Building the Barbecue Pit
The pit should be constructed 12 to 24 inches from the fire to the grill. The advantage of the great distance is for more even heat distribution. An easy way to build a pit is using blocks (8 inch) and laying the blocks two high. Build the pit 3 to 4 feet wide (inside measurements) and as long as needed. Length required normally will take 4 to 5 feet per carcass. Lay metal rods across the cement blocks and place a suitable wire or screen over the rods. Many different types of barbecue pits are used successfully.

[size=+1]Building the Fire[/size]
The traditional source of heat is coals from burning oak or hickory wood, however some use charcoal briquettes. If charcoal briquettes are used it will take approximately 60 pounds to cook a 100 pound carcass. Start with 20 pounds of briquettes and allow them to burn outside the pit until gray before spreading in the pit. The heat should be distributed with more heat under the hams and shoulders and less in the center. This will allow the carcass to cook uniformly. Additional briquettes started outside the pit or coals from the hard wood are added to maintain the proper grill temperature as listed below.

*Cooking Schedule* *Approximate Temperature* 8:00 am - 12:00 noon Place on grill - cook at 100 - 125 deg F 12:00 - 1:00 pm Cook at 135 - 145 deg F 1:00 - 2:00 pm Cook at 150 - 160 deg F 2:00 - 4:00 pm Cook at 170 - 175 deg F 4:00 pm Turn carcass   4:00 - 4:30 pm Cook at 150 - 160 deg F 4:30 - 6:00 pm Cook at 170 - 200 deg F 

[size=+1]Placing Carcass on Grill[/size]
Place the pig on the grill lean side down (skin side up) for 4 to 8 hours (depending on weight of carcass), then turn carcass over. Be careful in turning since the carcass may disjoint at this time. Cook with skin side down for an additional 1 to 2 hours. Be sure to use a meat thermometer and get the internal temperature of the hams to 170 deg F to be sure the carcass is completely cooked throughout. Remember, do not cook too fast!

After turning, the carcass can be basted with a sauce of your choosing. A sauce that is usually vinegar, salt, and crushed red pepper -- 2 quarts of vinegar and 1.25 to 1.5 ounces crushed red pepper depending on the degree of hotness desired, and salt to taste. There are many types of barbecue sauces that do an excellent job.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 26, 2005)

Raine has provided excellent instructions.  However, there are two schools of thought on flipping the pig (turning the carcass).  Some do, some don't.

If your taste runs to flipping, here is a time schedule:

Drink a keg of beer.
Flip pig.
Drink another keg.
Pig is done.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 27, 2005)

If you want to do it "contest contender" right - use Raine's method.

Otherwise - meet me at mudbug's house!


----------



## Slam (Aug 27, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> If your taste runs to flipping, here is a time schedule:
> 
> Drink a keg of beer.
> Flip pig.
> ...


 
What should I drink while eating


----------



## Constance (Aug 27, 2005)

Margaritas!


----------



## comissaryqueen (Aug 28, 2005)

We always dug a pit in the ground and filled it with stones. Then bury the pig.


----------



## Bam! (Aug 29, 2005)

So Slam, how was it ?

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------

